
Is Your Samsung TV Listening to You? Pen Test Partners - PanMan
https://www.pentestpartners.com/blog/is-your-samsung-tv-listening-to-you/
======
e12e
It, is -- and it's sending it in the clear over the Internet:

"Does it send your audio to a third party?

Yes it does, sometimes.

(...) I had a look at the contents of the stream, which surprised me, let me
just do a screenshot: samsung1

(Red is TV -> server; Blue is server -> TV)

What we see here is not SSL encrypted data. It’s not even HTTP data, it's a
mix of XML and some custom binary data packet."

